# سنة جديدة مع تغييرات جديدة



## My Rock (1 يناير 2006)

*سنة جديدة مع تغييرات جديدة*

تم اضافة الكثير من التغيرات في اول يوم من هذه السنة بداها بتمنياتنا لكم ب سنة حلوة مع يسوع 


 
سنة جديدة مع منتديات جديدة
سنة جديدة مع مشرفين جدد
سنة جديدة مع اعضاء مباركين جدد
كل من التغيرات الجديدة هي في مواضيع منعزلة كل جديد في موضوع خاص, يمكنكم الظغط على اي تغيير اعلاه و سيقودكم الى مكان الموضوع


سلام و نعمة, و سنة مليئة بالبركات يا احبة

اسرة منتديات الكنيسة العربية


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (1 يناير 2006)

بصراحة تغيرات تجنن بالذات اضافة منتديات جديدة


----------



## †gomana† (1 يناير 2006)

ربنا يباركك على الاضافات الجميلة دى يا روك


----------



## blackguitar (1 يناير 2006)

*ربنا يباركها سنه*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يناير 2006)

*اضافات جميلة فعلا يا روك 

الرب يباركك*


----------



## antoon refaat (2 يناير 2006)

تغييرات ممتاذه وربنا يخليك لينا يا ماي روك


----------



## My Rock (2 يناير 2006)

ويخليكم يا حبايب


----------



## ezzzak (4 يناير 2006)

عمل جميل يا كبير 

شكرا علي تعبك وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------

